# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Poda en Tara

## Krpio

Saludos:
Soy un alumno de agronomía que se encuentra en 5to año, me gustaria saber acerca de la poda de producción en tara, quizás alguien pueda orientarme. Gracias.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA EN COSTA SEMILLA DE TARA Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Plantones de tara en Arequipa Tara

----------


## Alper

Estimado amigo:
Para realizar la poda de Tara en producción, es importante saber cual es el distanciamiento de la plantación, edad de la misma, sistema de riego, y ubicación geográfica.
Con estos datos, podria indicarte los trabajos a realizar.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## riogrande

En el cultivo de tara hay varios tipos de poda  01) poda de formación - se da en plantas en desarrollo cuando tienen una altura de 1 - 120 m se poda el apice  de la planta o la guia principal con la finalidad de facilitar  la formación de ramas laterales esta poda se repite varias veces hasta lograr una planta bien formada de crecimiento horizontal , 02) poda de sanidad.- con la finalidad de eliminar ramas secas o enfermas esta poda se practica despues de la cosecha.
saludos
Oscar Torres
CEL 0983 3902874

----------


## Krpio

Disculpe por la demora, estos son los datos 
Distanciamiento de la plantación: 5 m x 1,8 m
Edad: 6 años
Sistema de riego:  goteo
Ubicación geográfica: La Joya, Arequipa. 
Gracias por responder a mi pregunta.

----------


## Krpio

Una breve aclaración , quisiera saber sobre la Poda de Producción de la tara, ya de Árboles de edad mayor a los 5 años por ejemplo.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Amigo:
De acuerdo a mi experiencia lograda en el cultivo de Tara, y con la información que has proporcionado, te comento lo siguiente: 
1)Una planta de Tara de 6 años, deberá tener una copa cuyo diámetro no deberia ser menor de 5 a 6 metros.
   El distanciamiento que indicas: 5.00 x 1.80, es insostenible para un buén desarrollo y producción comercial de la planta.
   Por lo tanto el distanciamiento de 1.80 entre planta y planta, deberás ampliarlo, eliminando tres plantas, con lo cual obtendrias una distancia entre planta y planta de 7.20 metros.
Para un agricultor es dificil eliminar las plantas, por el cariño que les tiene a las mismas. Pero no hay otra solución. 
2)Plantas maduras en alta densidad, no producen casi nada, las plagas y enfermedades son un gran problema, y su control sumamente oneroso. 
3)Supongo que el sistema de riego por goteo, si es por cinta, ya debe haber sido renovado varias veces. Recomiendo la microaspersión, riego subfoliar, y si dispones de regular cantidad de agua,un buén sistema de riego por gravedad. He visitado campos que cambiaron de sistema de riego por microtubo a gravedad, con gran suceso, y excelente desarrollo de plantas. 
6)En cuanto al manejo de la poda en una planta de seis años, es mínimo, eliminar ramas bajas, ramas secas, nada más.
   La planta de tara va formando su copa de una manera casi natural. Ten en cuenta que la poda es una tarea que genera un costo a veces innecesario. 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## sagitario_15r_wpi

buneos dias, quisiera saber si alguien vende plantones de tara, y si hay algunas variedades  para la ciudad de tacna. mi correo es:    sagitario_4010@hotmail.com 
por favor avisen si. 
gracias 
Dios les Bendiga

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

